# ICE RIDER 2010 Schömberg



## Deleted 141839 (9. November 2009)

Servus!

Am 31.01.2010 findet mal wieder der ICE Rider MTB Marathon über 33km statt. Zum Einen: Fährt jemand aus dem Raum Tübingen/Reutlingen mit? 
Zum Anderen: Ist noch jemand auf öffentliche Verkehrsmittel angewiesen so wie ich und hat da Erfahrung bzgl Schömberg?

greezy


----------



## Nevibikerin (10. November 2009)

ist da ein richter Marathon mit Zeitnahme? Oder mehr eine Tourenfahrt.Aufder Internetseite des Veranstalters sind nicht so viele Informationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (10. November 2009)

Das ist mit Zeitnahme, zumindest war es das in den letzten Jahren.

Wer kennt die Strecke und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## aka (10. November 2009)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Das ist mit Zeitnahme, zumindest war es das in den letzten Jahren.
> 
> Wer kennt die Strecke und kann dazu was sagen?



Die Strecke wurde in den letzten Jahren jedesmal geaendert, 2010 scheint sie wie 2009 zu sein. Die Schwierigkeit haengt direkt mit der Witterung zusammen, sprich damit obs Eis, Schnee oder Schlamm hat. Kann man also erst ein paar Tage vor dem Rennen sagen 
Zeitnahme besorgt br-timing, da gibts auch Ergebnislisten der vergangenen Jahre. Die Langdistanz von 2008 ist dort nicht mehr gelistet, die hatte wohl zu viele Fehler


----------



## Deleted 141839 (10. November 2009)

Kann mir vorstellen dass im Wald schöner Schneematsch die Strecke bestimmt. Streckeninfos aus erster Hand fände ich auch spitze =)


----------



## Superfriend (10. November 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Die Langdistanz von 2008 ist dort nicht mehr gelistet, die hatte wohl zu viele Fehler



Hä, Langdistanz? Ich dachte, da gibts nur 33 km und gut ist?


----------



## Martha (11. Januar 2010)

Der Ice Rider war schon immer mit Zeitnahme und wird es auch 2010 (Transponder) sein. Alle Informationen zum Rennen sind auf der Homepage des Veranstalters aufgeführt http://www.ice-rider.de/anmeldung2.php
hier mal unter Ice Rider klicken.

Seit letztem Jahr gibt es auch noch einen Winterlauf und einen Bike & Run (also Duathlon) Wettbewerb. 

Gut das die Strecke aus 2009 beibehalten wird, die hatte nämlich viel Lob bekommen. @aka: Das ist schon richtig im Winter spielen auch noch Eis, Schnee und Matsch eine besondere Rolle

Ach ja, eine Langdistanz gibt es nicht. Was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm ist. Lange Rennen im Winter machen ja nicht wirklich Sinn. Wer viel will, der kann ja beim Ice Rider und nach der Pause (Aufwärmen und Essen in der Halle) noch zusätzlich beim Bike & Run (Ice Challenge) starten...


----------



## domingo2 (12. Januar 2010)

Hey, 

ich bin dieses jahr das 1. mal bei eurem icerider dabei und mich würde mal interessieren wievieel Hm bei den 33 km zusammen kommen.

also bis zum rennen dann und ich hoffe das noch ein bisschen schnee bis dahin verschwindet, denn sonst wirds ziemlich hart

mfg


----------



## aka (12. Januar 2010)

Steht doch da...
http://www.ice-rider.de/strecken.php


----------



## MatschMeister (12. Januar 2010)

Also zur zeit liegen  hier circa 30cm schnee, die abfahrten dürfen sicherlich auch unterm schnee wieder eis haben,  wie die ebenen stücker kurz vor runden ende, interessant ist dies aber erst unmittelbar vor dem rennen,  der skihang läuft nur so am rande,


hm waren wenn ichs noch recht im kopf habe ~680Hm, 33km. 

MatschMeister


----------



## domingo2 (23. Januar 2010)

hi ihr ortsansässigen!

wie sieht es denn mit der strecke zur zeit aus? ist sie sehr vereist? braucht man spikes? 
auf vielen waldwegen gibt es derzeit so tiefe überfrorene furchen der großen maschinen von den waldarbeitern die ein fahren auf waldwegen fast unmöglich macht! hoffe in schömberg siehts besser aus!

danke für eure antworten...

grüße

dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (23. Januar 2010)

im großén und ganzen ists im wald genau gleich wie bei dir, aber soll ja wieder schneien, heute war ein artikel in der presse wonach der ortsansässige bauhof zum rennen die wege räumen wird, 
wie es aber aktuell auf der rennstrecke aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, je nach dem wie das wetter die kommenden tage wird, verschlechter/verbessert sich alles. aber eisplatten und co wirst nicht rausbekommen, da sind deine spikes gut.

MatschMeister


----------



## Martha (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich war gestern auf der Runde unterwegs und dazu so viel:
- fast alles gut fahrbar
- nach dem Ziel einige hundert Meter Eisbahn (fast wie im Eiskanal, nur das ich meinen Bob nicht dabei hatte...)
- anschließende Strecke gut fahrbar (hier wurde größtenteils schon vor Tagen der Schnee geräumt) nicht allzu viel Schnee/gefrorener Schnee, einige Stellen waren auch komplett schneefrei
- vor dem Ziel dann einige Eisplatten
- auch im Zielbereich war es teilweise vereist
Wie gesagt das alles ist Stand von gestern. Aber daran dürfte sich wohl auch nicht mehr so viel ändern, lt. Wettervorhersage.


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Januar 2010)

Würde auch mitfahren. Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit von Mainz aus oder mag mich jemand mitnehmen. Währe echt super.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martha (27. Januar 2010)

Hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerinfo vom Veranstalter...


----------



## domingo2 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo...

morgen ist es ja nun soweit und ich hoffe das von euch heute noch ein paar auf der Strecke unterwegs sind um den Streckenzustand auszuloten und genau die bitte ich heute ihre gesammelten Erkenntnisse auch online zu stellen  
Ich weiß nämlich immer noch nicht ob Spikes oder ohne!?! 

danke im Vorraus!!

Grüßle Dominik


----------



## Deleted 141839 (30. Januar 2010)

wie sieht die Spikesempfehlung aus ?  heute nacht dürfte es ja wieder gut draufgeschneit haben oder?! Aber ich denke wird auch so gehen. Hier hats auch gut Eis und Spurrillen auf den Wegen und es is noch fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (30. Januar 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> wie sieht die Spikesempfehlung aus ?  heute nacht dürfte es ja wieder gut draufgeschneit haben oder?! Aber ich denke wird auch so gehen. Hier hats auch gut Eis und Spurrillen auf den Wegen und es is noch fahrbar



Klar, fahrbar ist es schon, aber wenns mit anderen Reifen schneller gehen würde...ist ja schließlich ein Rennen


----------



## domingo2 (30. Januar 2010)

Keiner mit Infos zur Streckenbeschaffenheit???


----------



## Bautiger (30. Januar 2010)

hallo

ich hab die spikes grad aufgezogen,wenns so wie last year ist(wobei da die wetterlage nicht so extrem war) sind die spikes gerechtfertigt und auch empfehlenswert. 

bis morgen


----------



## domingo2 (30. Januar 2010)

du warst aber nicht auf der Strecke, oder? ich würde natürlich ohne Spikes fahren, aber ich denke auch das es darauf hinaus laufen wird!

dank dir...


----------



## Bautiger (30. Januar 2010)

hallo

nee war jetzt net aktuell auf der strecke,100 km für ne proberunde wär zuviel des guten


----------



## Deleted 141839 (31. Januar 2010)

soa ich sag nur "Spurrillen ich hasse euch" die 2 engen Abschnitte 2km vor Start-Ziel hätte man schon mal walzen können aber ansonsten wars klasse =D


----------



## bikextreme (1. Februar 2010)

Totaler Schrott --- Die Organisation der Veranstaltung war eine Frechheit. Das fing schon bei der Anfahrt an.
Nach 200 km Fahrt auf winterlichen Straßen, war die Straße zum "Bühlhof" rauf die erste Herausforderung. Einmal mit dem Schneeschieber drüber hätte sicher schon gereicht, dann wär es OK gewesen. -- schwach --

Auf der Strecke war dann endgültig klar, hier hat niemand etwas vorbereitet oder wenigstens mitgedacht.

Die offizielle Ankündigung vom 27.01.10:
"_*Aktuell ist die Strecke bei winterlichen Verhältnissen gut befahrbar. Der Harsch ist nicht sehr hoch. Die Stadt Schömberg hatte schon vor einigen Tagen große Mengen an Schnee geräumt. Sollte diese Woche noch viel Neuschnee dazukommen wird dieser ebenfalls geräumt werden, da wo es notwendig ist."*_

Sicher ist: die Strecke war sicher weder am 27.01. noch am 31.01. gut befahrbar!
Schnee geräumt hatte niemand irgendwo und den Verlauf an die Streckenverhältnisse anzupassen hielt auch niemand für notwendig.

Also blieb den ca. 70 von 130 Teilnehmern, die im Wettkampf gelieben sind, nur das nervige Stapfen auf nahezu unfahrbarem Untergrund. 

Den ausgeschliderten Bike-Waschplatz haben die Organisatoren lieber garnicht erst in Betrieb genommen, denn die Bikes waren ja sauber und den anhaftenden Schnee kann man auch komfortable im Auto schmilzen und trocknen lassen.

Das Glatteis vom Ice-Rider 2009 war schon eine Herausforderung aber die Streckenverhältnisse von 2010 waren eine Frechheit.

Das braucht kein Mensch, sucht Euch lieber eine schöne Sonntagstour in Euerm Revier, da habt Ihr mehr davon!


----------



## liquidnight (1. Februar 2010)

bikextreme schrieb:


> Totaler Schrott --- Die Organisation der Veranstaltung war eine Frechheit. Das fing schon bei der Anfahrt an.
> Nach 200 km Fahrt auf winterlichen Straßen, war die Straße zum "Bühlhof" rauf die erste Herausforderung.


jo, kann ich bestätigen, war ziemlich grenzwertig. wäre mit meinem fronttriebler fast stehen geblieben. 



bikextreme schrieb:


> Auf der Strecke war dann endgültig klar, hier hat niemand etwas vorbereitet oder wenigstens mitgedacht.


nun, sie war sehr verschneit. schätzungsweise >3km waren Schiebepassagen.  Nach meiner Meinung: das Vorhandensein von Schneefeldern ist durchaus ok, aber nicht mit diesem hohen Anteil. 




bikextreme schrieb:


> Sicher ist: die Strecke war sicher weder am 27.01. noch am 31.01. gut befahrbar! Schnee geräumt hatte niemand irgendwo und den Verlauf an die Streckenverhältnisse anzupassen hielt auch niemand für notwendig.


Das Anpassen des Verlaufs ist nen Tag vorher nicht mehr möglich, weil man da viele Bürokratiestufen zu überwinden hat. 



bikextreme schrieb:


> blieb den ca. 70 von 130 Teilnehmern, die im Wettkampf gelieben sind, nur das nervige Stapfen auf nahezu unfahrbarem Untergrund.


stimmt, in meiner 3. Runde wars doch schon sehr leer 



bikextreme schrieb:


> Den ausgeschliderten Bike-Waschplatz haben die Organisatoren lieber garnicht erst in Betrieb genommen, denn die Bikes waren ja sauber und den anhaftenden Schnee kann man auch komfortable im Auto schmilzen und trocknen lassen.


Ack, das fand ich auch sehr schlecht. Das Garagentor war geschlossen.  Hier hätte es wirklich mehr Disziplin verlangt, wenn man das schon ausschreibt.




Und wenn wir schon dabei sind:  Womit kleb ich denn die Klickbereiche in meinen Schuhen so zu, dass der Schuh keinen Schneematsch durchlässt ?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (1. Februar 2010)

@ bikeextreme

 *Wer sich im Winter auf ein Rennen meldet, muss wissen was er macht!*
Deinen Nick und das was drunter steht kannste bei Deinem geheule auch vergessen !

Übrigens, der Schnee auf der Strasse und auf der Strecke der Dich zum heulen bringt, kam in der vorherigen Nacht!


----------



## Schwarzwaldelch (1. Februar 2010)

ja, war schon absolut 'hartes Brot'...aber man will das ja so. Habe auch noch nie so viele Stürze und Beinahestürze gesehen. Die erste Runde fand ich's sehr witzig...in Runde zwei hat's mich verlassen, da Noro im Anflug...(heute morgen 2,9 kg weniger als sonst auf der Waage...)

Die Bedingungen sind natürlich in jedem Jahr sehr different...eisglatt und die Wege auf voller Breite fahrbar, wäre mein Ding gewesen...mit Ice-Spiker-Pro hätte ich dann volles Tempo fahren können,

aber ich fand's trotz (eigentlich meiner ersten) Aufgabe klasse!

Bester Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2010)

naja... also es war net einfach zu fahren. aber wer im winter ein rennen faehrt sollte wissen auf was er sich einlaesst. vor allem wenn es schon ICERIDER heist!
und solange du nicht aus sued italien kamst, haette man wissen kommen das es geschneit hat.
zu dem "die wege werden geraeumt" ... was glaubst du denn wie man einen waldweg, geschweigedenn einen single trail raeumt? am besten noch trocken foenen?
dann auf dem veranstalter rum hacken ist ganz schwach! (zumal der schnee echt erst am sa und sa auf so runterkam).

ich hab da ein gutes zitat vom streckenbauer im dh park innsbruck: "des isch e selegdive strecken... du koamsch durch... dua net!" 

also entweder fahradfahren lernen, laufen oder heim auf die rolle!


----------



## maxmistral (1. Februar 2010)

bikextreme schrieb:


> Totaler Schrott --- Die Organisation der Veranstaltung war eine Frechheit. Das fing schon bei der Anfahrt an.
> Nach 200 km Fahrt auf winterlichen Straßen, war die Straße zum "Bühlhof" rauf die erste Herausforderung. Einmal mit dem Schneeschieber drüber hätte sicher schon gereicht, dann wär es OK gewesen. -- schwach --
> 
> Auf der Strecke war dann endgültig klar, hier hat niemand etwas vorbereitet oder wenigstens mitgedacht.
> ...



Tja was soll man da sagen, mitten im Winter im Nordschwarzwald ein Rennen fahren und sich dann beschweren, dass Schnee liegt!

Ich war auch in Schömberg, allerdings mit den Langlaufskien, das hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (1. Februar 2010)

ja so is das halt mit dem schnee^^ alles Übel hat auch seine guten und lustigen Seiten. Neben der ein oder anderen Leidensgemeinschaft über die langen "Schiebepassagen" hat mich eine Läuferin auf der Strecke gefragt ob ich keinen Gepäckträger habe um sie mitzunehmen. Meine Antwort: ich laufe doch mehr als du pro Runde


----------



## Bautiger (1. Februar 2010)

hallo

tja was soll ich da sagen, 100 km Anfahrt für 8 km fahren 3 km schiebemarathon,auf den abwärtsstrecken hats mich 4 mal in die landschaft gesteckt,darum habs ich nach einer runde gelassen.

aber beschweren kann und will ich mich nicht,war top organisiert , und eine wunderschöne winterlandschaft 
und nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Februar 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> tja was soll ich da sagen, 100 km Anfahrt für 8 km fahren 3 km schiebemarathon,auf den abwärtsstrecken hats mich 4 mal in die landschaft gesteckt,darum habs ich nach einer runde gelassen.
> 
> ...



und schon haben wir den fehler


----------



## Martha (2. Februar 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> ... und eine wunderschöne winterlandschaft



Ja das kann man wohl sagen, allein 20cm Neuschnee in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag und das war ja bei weitem nicht alles. Das Bike schieben blieb da nicht aus, aber trotzdem schöne Bilder Best of...  und tolle Winterlandschaft.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (8. Februar 2010)

Martha schrieb:


> Ja das kann man wohl sagen, allein 20cm Neuschnee in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag und das war ja bei weitem nicht alles. Das Bike schieben blieb da nicht aus, aber trotzdem schöne Bilder Best of...  und tolle Winterlandschaft.



jeah =) wann kommen denn die restlichen Bilder?


----------



## Martha (9. Februar 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> jeah =) wann kommen denn die restlichen Bilder?



Welche restlichen Bilder meinst du?


----------



## Deleted 141839 (9. Februar 2010)

Martha schrieb:


> Welche restlichen Bilder meinst du?



Auf der Page steht dass die restlichen Teilnehmerbilder in kürze folgen. Das wäre genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (9. Februar 2010)

Jaja die Schwobbe 
Die gugget net hi, zu geizig, des koscht Augelicht 

Uwe


----------



## Martha (10. Februar 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> Auf der Page steht dass die restlichen Teilnehmerbilder in kürze folgen. Das wäre genial!



Ja, du meinst bestimmt die Bilder der Veranstaltung die es bei www.sportograf.de gibt. Die sind aber schon seit letzter Woche da, also meine, die werden dort zum Kauf angeboten.


----------

